
How does an ancient Greek mosaic get from excavation site to museum? [video] - pseudolus
https://aeon.co/videos/how-does-a-precious-ancient-greek-mosaic-get-from-an-excavation-site-to-a-museum
======
chasil
I vacationed in Rome several years ago, and I took the subways to Ostia to see
the ruins.

The park is extraordinarily blasé about these tile mosaics, of which there are
many. They asked that, if you walk on them, you do not walk on any portions
that are cracking, frayed, or otherwise delicate. They are piled up in
sideways stacks in several places around the park.

Ostia is quite an experience. They have the best and most complete ruins in
the vicinity of Rome, and Ostia is second only to Pompeii in the size of the
collection and site.

------
dmix
Anyone know what the white material they covered the mosaic with is? Then
later washed off with what looked like hot steam? I'm guessing some sort of
plaster or glue to protect it during transportation.

------
MaupitiBlue
Can anyone explain why the stone structures of the acropolis aren’t coated
with the stone sealer I buy at Home Depot?

Thanks.

------
evan950
What does the mosaic get covered with that then gets peeled off using water?

